# Snack ideas - under 10g of carbs



## mum2westiesGill (Nov 19, 2011)

Don't know if there's already a thread on here but .....
thought i'd start one for ideas of snacks to have which are under 10g of carbs


----------



## FM001 (Nov 19, 2011)

McVities Cheddars are roughly 2g of carbs as are rice crackers.  Fruit such as strawberries, blackberries and blueberries are also low in carbs.


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 19, 2011)

Good idea Gill !   I love any type of fish !  Quite ofter have a tin of macheral fillets or smoked salmon. A good thread & will be looking at others


----------



## Hanmillmum (Nov 19, 2011)

Hi, here's a few regulars from our cupboards

Wotsits, quavers and skips are all around 10g or same with supermarket own brands of these.
Activia fat free vanilla yog is 9.8g.
Jaffa cakes around 8g. 
Rich tea fingers 3.3g 
satsumas/clementines/kiwis 5-8g depending on weight


----------



## Robster65 (Nov 19, 2011)

If you're not counting the calories (cos they're high!), nuts are a good low carb snack. But very moresome.

Rob


----------



## katetoxo (Nov 21, 2011)

cream crackers are five carbs each, so sometimes i have a couple of them with some grated cheese and carrot or lettuce - not to every1's taste but it's yummy and small carbs  what other ideas do people have for snacks? xxx


----------

